# False Pregnancy



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

We went to the vet Friday afternoon because Delilah has just not been herself for several days. She's been sleeping a lot, very cuddly, moody, but most of all not interested in eating.

Since none of these behaviors are normal for her, I thought she might be sick, but I couldn't figure out for the life of me what was wrong with her.

So off the vet we went because I didn't want her to get really sick over the weekend and not be able to see "my" vet.

So he asks what's going on. I tell him all of the above and he flips her over on to her back and squeezes her nipple and out comes milk. What???









So he tells him she is having a false pregnancy and it should pass in a couple weeks.

I've heard of this, but NEVER known any one who had a dog that actually went through this.

Of course it would be my dog. I've got two nutzy dogs....Samson with Pika (sock and rock eater) and now Delilah with a false pregnancy. Yikes.

Anyone else gone through this? Anything I should expect?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla had one with her first season as well. She was fine, she mothered Blush alot & had no interest in training or working (totally unlike her) she was back to normal in about a month.

My mom's dog had 14 false pregnancies. she was unable to be spayed (1/2 coyote) and did this with each heat cycle, it was so sad to watch...


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

bumping up in hopes that someone with some experience can tell me what to expect and for how long.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

norabrown said:


> bumping up in hopes that someone with some experience can tell me what to expect and for how long.


Pseudocyesis (false pregnancy) becomes apparent anywhere from 6-12 weeks after estrus (the phase of the heat cycle during which they are fertile and would stand to be bred.) 
The bitch's body actually "believes" that it is pregnant. They will make milk, nest, and at the time when they would deliver puppies if pregnant, will mother and "nurse" stuffed toys or even other pets. This behavior can last as long as they would normally nurse puppies, but usually about 3 weeks. If your bitch begins to act ill, stops eating, wants to drink excessively, get her to a vet. Pyometra often occurs during/after a false pregnancy, and is a life threatening situation. If there is no intent to breed, spaying is recommended. The only two bitches I have owned that have pyo'd also had false pregnancies, and other breeders that I have spoken with have had the same experience. I don't know if the two have been proven to be related, but I wouldn't take a chance.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Pseudocyesis (false pregnancy) becomes apparent anywhere from 6-12 weeks after estrus (the phase of the heat cycle during which they are fertile and would stand to be bred.)
> The bitch's body actually "believes" that it is pregnant. They will make milk, nest, and at the time when they would deliver puppies if pregnant, will mother and "nurse" stuffed toys or even other pets. This behavior can last as long as they would normally nurse puppies, but usually about 3 weeks. If your bitch begins to act ill, stops eating, wants to drink excessively, get her to a vet. Pyometra often occurs after during/after a false pregnancy, and is a life threatening situation. If there is no intent to breed, spaying is recommended. The only two bitches I have owned that have pyo'd also had false pregnancies, and other breeders that I have spoked with have had the same experience. I don't know if the two have been proven to be related, but I wouldn't take a chance.


Thank you! Once again you jumped in and answered my question helping me to understand this female canine that is now part of my life. I really appreciate it. I'm off to google "Pyometra".


----------



## saulisa'n'ruby (Nov 21, 2008)

My Ruby had a 'false pregnancy' this summer(jul 10) and continued with symptoms right up until puppy weening would have occured(end of oct) had she really been pregnant.... I think my kids had something to do with the length of her state, as they would rub her belly(nipples getting in the way) which probably encouraged milk production...
She is great now, but I know how you feel!!! I was particularly concerned with the loss of her beautiful, soft coat...it is now coming back in, and come to think of it, I went through a hair loss period after the birth of my children!!!


----------

